# Fight4Flavors Study 2019-2020



## Hooked (4/10/19)

Please guys 'n gals, complete the Google Docs survey here.

EDIT: It's not *my* survey - found it on FB

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/10/19)

Done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (4/10/19)

Done
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/10/19)

Done
Was quite easy
Would be interesting to follow the results
@Hooked - will you keep an eye for us ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Please guys 'n gals, complete the Google Docs survey here.
> 
> EDIT: It's not *my* survey - found it on FB



Done and thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/10/19)

Done, as @Silver stated please keep us updated on this @Hooked

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (4/10/19)

Silver said:


> Done
> Was quite easy
> Would be interesting to follow the results
> @Hooked - will you keep an eye for us ?



@Silver I entered my email address where they asked if we want the results, so when I hear from them I'll certainly share the reply here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (4/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I entered my email address where they asked if we want the results, so when I hear from them I'll certainly share the reply here.



Thanks very much - that would be great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Done, as @Silver stated please keep us updated on this @Hooked



Will do - see my reply to Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (4/10/19)

Done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BubiSparks (4/10/19)

DUN....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (4/10/19)

Done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/19)

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (4/10/19)

Done

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/19)

done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/19)

Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/19)

Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (7/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Please guys 'n gals, complete the Google Docs survey here.
> 
> EDIT: It's not *my* survey - found it on FB


Done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (7/10/19)

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takatatak (7/10/19)

Shared my story too!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/10/19)

Done..................

Reactions: Like 2


----------

